# Free k patterns limited time w and w/o code



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link and code (if any)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/smocked-baby-sweater-2

Knitting, ending Sunday, May 4, no code required

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bloom-15

Please read details on pattern page, how to get the free pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chic-chevron-shawlette

Knitting, free for the entire month of May

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-phoenix

Knitting, free till May 4, please get coupon code from pattern page.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amandas-jade-flower-wrap


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you. They are lovely patterns.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Once again....many thanks Pin_happy!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Mikaiyawa (Mar 1, 2013)

thank you


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks so much, might have missed them so easily!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you! Lovely patterns.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks. Just wondering how you find the patterns that a re free for a limited time on ravelry? Is there a certain way to search them.?


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Just going through lot of groups, forums and patterns.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great links, as always! Thanks!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you. :-D


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love the baby sweater. Thanks for the links.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I downloaded two. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you for posting that! it's frustrating when you get to a pattern that was offered for free one time and you missed it!


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks! I try to check Ravelry regularly but you made it very easy!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thank you very generous of you.


----------



## Judylovesoscar (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for having the time to find these.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Thank you so much. Love the two shawls. How do you find out about this.


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern links


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

thank you so much!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you so much. I appreciate the KPers who are so much more computer literate than I and share such lovely freebies.
Ellie


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing  :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing these beauties. Now to find some extra time... :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

